# Training question



## mommato2girls (Oct 13, 2016)

Does your club require players to seek outside training/privates? This was the subject of discussion at our team meeting. Coaches stance is that if he has addressed an area of weakness for a player and they are not improving, he highly recommends they seek 'extra' help. He just issued the girls evaluations. Many girls had endurance, accuracy, footskills etc. I'm thinking if the girls need to seek extra help for these issues what on earth are they doing at practice? I'm not against using a trainer and we have had privates before but this was the majority of the team he had evaluated as needing extra help. Is this the norm and I just don't know it?


----------



## espola (Oct 13, 2016)

mommato2girls said:


> Does your club require players to seek outside training/privates? This was the subject of discussion at our team meeting. Coaches stance is that if he has addressed an area of weakness for a player and they are not improving, he highly recommends they seek 'extra' help. He just issued the girls evaluations. Many girls had endurance, accuracy, footskills etc. I'm thinking if the girls need to seek extra help for these issues what on earth are they doing at practice? I'm not against using a trainer and we have had privates before but this was the majority of the team he had evaluated as needing extra help. Is this the norm and I just don't know it?


There is little enough time to get the whole team together for practice, without sacrificing some of the time to work on the weaknesses of just a few.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 13, 2016)

I think your kid is an 05 player. 
I'd say that every 05 player should work on foot skills and accuracy. 
Endurance is a bit touchy.  Between PE at school every day and soccer for 6+ hours per week, id be careful adding endurance training.


----------



## Striker17 (Oct 13, 2016)

espola said:


> There is little enough time to get the whole team together for practice, without sacrificing some of the time to work on the weaknesses of just a few.


I love this answer. My DD has weaknesses and as she grows in the sport I think it's an accountability issue as to whether she would like to work on perfecting those skills to her best ability. Things like kicking a ball against a wall, soccer tennis with friends etc cost no money and can help. Air collections in the yard with her siblings too again helped a lot. As she started moving up more she was the one who would go for runs, and then begin o acknowledge "hey I need help with striking etc". 
Also I avoided the mass trainers and instead sought advice from parents about what their experiences were with certain people to find the best fit for outside help.
I would also encourage a coach evaluation and give that to the trainer so he is aware of what her coach thinks about performance in games. 
Finally and most importantly keep an open mind and be open to constructive criticism about the level of play. Maintain realistic expectations. Most kids know where they fall on a team roster and what they can do to get better. It's a balance between maintaining the love for the game and "making extra work" for my daughter.


----------



## God (Oct 13, 2016)

What age are WE talking about here?


----------



## Striker17 (Oct 13, 2016)

mommato2girls said:


> Does your club require players to seek outside training/privates? This was the subject of discussion at our team meeting. Coaches stance is that if he has addressed an area of weakness for a player and they are not improving, he highly recommends they seek 'extra' help. He just issued the girls evaluations. Many girls had endurance, accuracy, footskills etc. I'm thinking if the girls need to seek extra help for these issues what on earth are they doing at practice? I'm not against using a trainer and we have had privates before but this was the majority of the team he had evaluated as needing extra help. Is this the norm and I just don't know it?


I forgot to address the coach issue. Again I have a lot of empathy for coaches and what they have to manage. They usually have between 12 and 18 girls on the spectrum of ability.  I can understand from a consumer perspective wondering what you are paying for but the fact of the matter is two times a week  practice with games on the weekend isn't going to address all the nuances of soccer. I think it's a great thing that your coach took the time to give evaluations and give the girls a benchmark to work towards. Most coaches do a lot and I think that Coach should be applauded for giving a evaluations and providing honest feedback


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 13, 2016)

mommato2girls said:


> Does your club require players to seek outside training/privates? This was the subject of discussion at our team meeting. Coaches stance is that if he has addressed an area of weakness for a player and they are not improving, he highly recommends they seek 'extra' help. He just issued the girls evaluations. Many girls had endurance, accuracy, footskills etc. I'm thinking if the girls need to seek extra help for these issues what on earth are they doing at practice? I'm not against using a trainer and we have had privates before but this was the majority of the team he had evaluated as needing extra help. Is this the norm and I just don't know it?



A club shouldn't have to require additional technical training.  If the player is serious about his/her craft then THEY should want it.  Any player without technical skills is exposed when playing against great competition.


----------



## mirage (Oct 13, 2016)

mommato2girls said:


> Does your club require players to seek outside training/privates? ...............I'm thinking if the girls need to seek extra help for these issues what on earth are they doing at practice? ...................Is this the norm and I just don't know it?


Require is a strong word.  Recommended is a better word, I believe, since its up to the player (and the family) to invest resources and the time to address deficiencies.  The team practice should not be confused with individual drills.  While there are some individual activities during a training session, the focus is on how the team works as a unit, in terms of passing, shooting, defending and so on, in addition to tactical issues.

Yes it is the norm because most coaches are under the assumption that the player wants to get better.  Not always the case.  Some are just happy with their efforts and that's it; hence, recommended and not required.  The downside is if no improvement is made, it will result in less playing time and ultimately getting released from the team for someone better.  It is a competition after all.  Every position on the team should have a competition to drive the players better.

As for privates, I do not recommend on-going thing.  Its usually best to do 3~4 1 hour sessions with a trainer and let the kid work on the drills from those sessions on their own.  This is a clear case of the cliche, where, you can bring a horse to the water but you can't make the horse drink the water.  If the player wants to improve, it will happen, whereas if there is no internal motivation, it won't matter.

Endurance is expected.  So if someone is lacking in that department, he/she has limited playing time before anything else is considered.  The coach will simply know that the player is only good for x minutes/half and the quality drops off.  It doesn't take much to build endurance so that's something the player can work on during every practice by hustling and giving 100% every minute during the regular training session.


----------



## mirage (Oct 13, 2016)

Striker17 said:


> ..........Coach should be applauded for giving a evaluations and providing honest feedback


Every coach I know does this.  Its a part of their job.... Why do you think its out of ordinary by applauding??


----------



## timbuck (Oct 13, 2016)

Even if a a coach worked on accuracy all practice long, with a 15+ player roster, the repititions will be limited.  A one hour session with a private trainer will get a player a ton more touches on the ball. 
Don't want to spend the money/time?  Check out Beast Mode soccer on YouTube.  They have a great program.


----------



## Striker17 (Oct 13, 2016)

mirage said:


> Every coach I know does this.  Its a part of their job.... Why do you think its out of ordinary by applauding??


I have friends who don't get evaluations and you have to ask for them I'm just trying to be considerate of the job the coaches have to do


----------



## mommato2girls (Oct 13, 2016)

Like I said I have no issue with privates etc and the only thing coach put for my kid was footskills with left. Ironically she shot her last 4 goals with her left. Ha. I just thought it was odd that this was advised to the majority of the team. At least 75% of them.


----------



## mirage (Oct 13, 2016)

Striker17 said:


> I have friends who don't get evaluations and you have to ask for them I'm just trying to be considerate of the job the coaches have to do


Is your friend a player?  Evals goes to the players, and not parents, per sa.  Unless you're referring to parent conduct on the sideline being evaluated, coaches give feedback to player often throughout the training sessions.  The most important part of improvement is the motivation to improve on deficiencies and that need to be addressed to the player.  

As for formal written eval, I believe those need to be given to the players too after u12 or so, and not the parents.  Until then, I get that the parents need to interpret the results for the kids, but by 11~12 yrs old, those who are motivated will take it and run with it....


----------



## Striker17 (Oct 13, 2016)

mirage said:


> Is your friend a player?  Evals goes to the players, and not parents, per sa.  Unless you're referring to parent conduct on the sideline being evaluated, coaches give feedback to player often throughout the training sessions.  The most important part of improvement is the motivation to improve on deficiencies and that need to be addressed to the player.
> 
> As for formal written eval, I believe those need to be given to the players too after u12 or so, and not the parents.  Until then, I get that the parents need to interpret the results for the kids, but by 11~12 yrs old, those who are motivated will take it and run with it....


 I don't know why you're being contrary obviously I was speaking about a player I'm sorry I wasn't more clear .  Formal evaluations are not given to a lot of players that I know and I've been in the circuit for over eight years .
 Obviously players are evaluated at each training session but do you think that 11 and 12-year-old girls take each correction at a training session as a formal evaluation because I would beg to differ with you .she was speaking about a formal a valuation and that is what I addressed


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 13, 2016)

mommato2girls said:


> Like I said I have no issue with privates etc and the only thing coach put for my kid was footskills with left. Ironically she shot her last 4 goals with her left. Ha. I just thought it was odd that this was advised to the majority of the team. At least 75% of them.



My thoughts on the matter are simple.  The coach doesn't have enough time with 3 two hour or so practices a week to teach much on foot skills to the individual players on the team.  In my experience the players that want to get better also want to work on their skills.  It was perhaps the best individual investment that we made in our player.


----------



## mirage (Oct 13, 2016)

mommato2girls said:


> Like I said I have no issue with privates etc and the only thing coach put for my kid was footskills with left. Ironically she shot her last 4 goals with her left. Ha. I just thought it was odd that this was advised to the majority of the team. At least 75% of them.


Making a goal with left is significantly different than controlling the ball, the touch, pass and being able to use her left, just as comfortably as her right (assuming that that's her dominate side).  Often a player will take an extra touch to move the ball to the dominate side, which takes more time and opens up for mistakes as well as defenders to close the opening/separation.

So it may not be so odd, if you think about it in the total soccer perspective rather than just kicking the ball with left.


----------



## mirage (Oct 13, 2016)

Striker17 said:


> ......do you think that 11 and 12-year-old girls take each correction at a training session as a formal evaluation because I would beg to differ with you .she was speaking about a formal a valuation and that is what I addressed


Why do you think formal evals are so important?  Its been my experience in life - both sports and career - that informal, constant feedbacks are far more effective than a written annual/semi-annual evals.  It is far more effective to correct something right there and then, as it happens, than wait until "gathering of parents" to go over each player's strength and weaknesses.

And yes, we've been with 5 clubs, 2 kids and over 7 years and have gotten a written formal eval from every one of them/team.  My kids don't know what to do with them because by the time it comes its a rehash of things they've deal with already.


----------



## mommato2girls (Oct 13, 2016)

mirage said:


> Making a goal with left is significantly different than controlling the ball, the touch, pass and being able to use her left, just as comfortably as her right (assuming that that's her dominate side).  Often a player will take an extra touch to move the ball to the dominate side, which takes more time and opens up for mistakes as well as defenders to close the opening/separation.
> 
> So it may not be so odd, if you think about it in the total soccer perspective rather than just kicking the ball with left.


Agreed she is slower with her left. She seems more accurate with her left. I would have addressed different things her preference to dribble the ball too far away from her. But I am no coach. I appreciate all the stuff the coaches do, I just wonder if it's a bit of a money grab to give evals to 75% of the team that says they need extra help, and refer the team to trainers.


----------



## Striker17 (Oct 13, 2016)

mirage said:


> Why do you think formal evals are so important?  Its been my experience in life - both sports and career - that informal, constant feedbacks are far more effective than a written annual/semi-annual evals.  It is far more effective to correct something right there and then, as it happens, than wait until "gathering of parents" to go over each player's strength and weaknesses.
> 
> And yes, we've been with 5 clubs, 2 kids and over 7 years and have gotten a written formal eval from every one of them/team.  My kids don't know what to do with them because by the time it comes its a rehash of things they've deal with already.


No where did I discuss my philosophy about that I attempted to provide basic advice.  Yes in a utopian system where each player was invested at every practice training is infinitely more important than one formal evaluation or a formal try out. That being said I think you and I are in the minority in our feeling about that and the majority of club parents either have not played or are new to the sport and see the formal evaluation just like they would a report card.
Real-time feedback is clearly more important.
I am not going to argue semantics with you because I am very well aware of many coaches who do not provide those evaluations unless they are asked to do so.
My daughter always enjoys the formal evaluation process because her coach is very transparent with her and critical even more so using a standardized evaluation system using ODP or US soccer.  I would venture to say the majority of parents have not seen the ODP evaluation tool or the US soccer evaluation tool.
Long story short I think you and I are like-minded in our opinion about this


----------



## mirage (Oct 13, 2016)

mommato2girls said:


> Agreed she is slower with her left. She seems more accurate with her left. I would have addressed different things her preference to dribble the ball too far away from her. But I am no coach. I appreciate all the stuff the coaches do, I just wonder if it's a bit of a money grab to give evals to 75% of the team that says they need extra help, and refer the team to trainers.


Two quick things to your response:
1) its imperative that she leans to dribble running full speed with the ball very close to her feet,
2) the reason she is more accurate with her left is probably because she's not trying to kick it as hard as her right.  In other words, in her right kicks, she may be trying to use too much power in striking the ball, and losing accuracy (spin/no spin on the ball too but that's a whole another subject).

As for money grab, it the coach is insisting on you using one of his buddies or someone in the club, then you might be right (it is club soccer after all....).  But if its just go get it done somewhere by someone, probably not.


----------



## mommato2girls (Oct 13, 2016)

mirage said:


> Two quick things to your response:
> 1) its imperative that she leans to dribble running full speed with the ball very close to her feet,
> 2) the reason she is more accurate with her left is probably because she's not trying to kick it as hard as her right.  In other words, in her right kicks, she may be trying to use too much power in striking the ball, and losing accuracy (spin/no spin on the ball too but that's a whole another subject).
> 
> As for money grab, it the coach is insisting on you using one of his buddies or someone in the club, then you might be right (it is club soccer after all....).  But if its just go get it done somewhere by someone, probably not.


Thanks Mirage I agree about the dribbling. She counts on her speed a lot. She's fast so she kicks the ball too far ahead IMO and then chases it down. You're probably right about the right kick too. She goes to a striker training which I hope will help with these issues. I love the input! And he did hand out business cards for the teams trainer after the evals


----------



## Sped (Oct 13, 2016)

mommato2girls said:


> Like I said I have no issue with privates etc and the only thing coach put for my kid was footskills with left. Ironically she shot her last 4 goals with her left. Ha. I just thought it was odd that this was advised to the majority of the team. At least 75% of them.


My kid's had that same input from a coach despite the fact that she can use both feet equally.  LOL, cut and paste...


----------



## timbuck (Oct 13, 2016)

I do my rankings on the following :
Technical- passing; receiving; dribbling; shooting/finishing; heading; defending
Tactical- reading the game; decisions with the ball; decisions without the ball; understanding team play; understanding role/position 
Physical- strength; speed; mobility; fitness
Game performance- attitude; consistency; intensity; aggressiveness; versatility; focus
Mental- attitude; focus; determination; passion; competitiveness; coachability
Training- attitude; effort; focus
Each topic gets a score of 1-5.  Total possible of 155. 
Scale:
1= needs significant work
2= below age and competition level expectations 
3= at level of age and expectations 
4= above level
5= Excellent 

And then, I write a few lines of specifics strenghts, opportunities and what to work on. 

I send each parent a blank eval form.  I ask them to have their kid fill it out on themselves before they see mine.  I tell them that if there are any discrepancies, we should set up a discussion right away. 
I like to deliver them in person,  but I am on crazy business travel this week and next.  Only coming home from Friday-Sunday.  So I sent them via email.   Not ideal, but I didn't want to wait.

This is for 04/05 players.  I don't do evals for my 07 team.


----------



## mommato2girls (Oct 13, 2016)

timbuck said:


> I do my rankings on the following :
> Technical- passing; receiving; dribbling; shooting/finishing; heading; defending
> Tactical- reading the game; decisions with the ball; decisions without the ball; understanding team play; understanding role/position
> Physical- strength; speed; mobility; fitness
> ...


That's pretty comprehensive! Impressive. Hers was not quite so detailed. A couple of checkmarks in boxes and a few notes  But I'm happy to get feedback from the coach and my daughter likes it bc it feels official to her.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 13, 2016)

If you are paying $ for your kid to play then you/your kid are serious about playing soccer otherwise your kid would be playing rec. So why would you think that practicing 2x a week, like rec, is enough? Adding privates is/was huge for our kids. Even playing futsal or indoor, pickup games helps. JMO.


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 14, 2016)

My daughter has to make a choice for December.  Play basketball while playing club soccer, or take a private keeper class once a week and leave Fridays open for Futsal.   Currently leaning towards privates and futsal. 

 I find it amazing that with just two practices a week, some parents still manage to not bring their kid to every practice.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 14, 2016)

If she hasn't played basketball before, I say "do it".


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 14, 2016)

timbuck said:


> If she hasn't played basketball before, I say "do it".


She has played 3 seasons.  1 all girls, two coed.  I've actually seen some of her basketball skills come into play on the soccer field.  Best example was a shot off the top crossbar that she turned around on immediately, hands up, and rebounded before it hit the ground.  

I will say watching basketball is a bit claustrophobic after watching so much soccer lately.  Plus basketball parents are so much worse than soccer parents.  Constant complaints about the referees, yelling at kids, etc.  Even with all that, I think it would be good for one more basketball season, but my wife isn't agreeing, so won't try and convince the daughter.


----------



## Mystery Train (Oct 14, 2016)

socalkdg said:


> She has played 3 seasons.  1 all girls, two coed.  I've actually seen some of her basketball skills come into play on the soccer field.  Best example was a shot off the top crossbar that she turned around on immediately, hands up, and rebounded before it hit the ground.
> 
> I will say watching basketball is a bit claustrophobic after watching so much soccer lately.  Plus basketball parents are so much worse than soccer parents.  Constant complaints about the referees, yelling at kids, etc.  Even with all that, I think it would be good for one more basketball season, but my wife isn't agreeing, so won't try and convince the daughter.


How old is she?


----------



## timbuck (Oct 14, 2016)

It is strange how girls basketball is such an afterthought in So Cal.  I grew up in Michigan and all of the athletic girls play hoops in the winter.  Some still play indoor soccer.
Seems that soccer and volleyball really dominate in So Cal.  I've made my girls give basketball a shot.


----------



## bruinblue14 (Oct 14, 2016)

Our coach has also done evals in the past, pretty detailed and similar to timbuck's evals. Weaknesses and strengths, with the recommendation to work on the weaknesses but without any kind of requirement to seek outside training. When asked about how DD could improve on certain things, he recommended simple things like wall ball and at this age just "spending more time on the ball." He would mention additional training, but with no obligation. Over time though it's become clear that the girls that do the most outside training and do the small things at home have improved the most and are the most consistent; they also happen to be the ones that seem to have the greater desire and drive to pursue soccer later in life, but of course that could all change.

In my mind, other sports like mentioned above count as "extra training" and her coach encourages it as long as it doesn't conflict with too many games. Mine is an 05 and has played basketball concurrently with soccer since she was in 2nd grade. It's great cross training and the tactics complement each other since her soccer team plays a short passing game (think Steve Nash). It's fun for us as parents because we grew up watching basketball. For her it's fun because she's been with the same team for 4 years and has found that it's easier to find a pick up game of basketball at school than it is for soccer. Also, she puts no pressure on herself because she has no future basketball aspirations. Unfortunately though, her only 2 sports-related injuries (not major, just bruises and sprains) have come from basketball.


----------



## bruinblue14 (Oct 14, 2016)

timbuck said:


> It is strange how girls basketball is such an afterthought in So Cal.  I grew up in Michigan and all of the athletic girls play hoops in the winter.  Some still play indoor soccer.
> Seems that soccer and volleyball really dominate in So Cal.  I've made my girls give basketball a shot.


I think it's because it's difficult to find organized basketball, especially at the younger ages. City leagues are kind of so-so in terms of quality, NJB is kind of sporadic in terms of location. And unless you live near an indoor sports complex like Next Level in Garden Grove, there just aren't many well-coordinated leagues. Most kids (girls, at least) don't start thinking about basketball until they find out their middle school has a team.


----------



## Mystery Train (Oct 14, 2016)

bruinblue14 said:


> Unfortunately though, her only 2 sports-related injuries (not major, just bruises and sprains) have come from basketball.


Oh so true.  I love it, but basketball is by far worst sport on your body.  Football and soccer may have concussion issues, but ER and Urgent Care doctors will tell you playing basketball causes way more injuries.  I know this also, unfortunately, from personal experience.


----------



## bruinblue14 (Oct 14, 2016)

Mystery Train said:


> Oh so true.  I love it, but basketball is by far worst sport on your body.  Football and soccer may have concussion issues, but ER and Urgent Care doctors will tell you playing basketball causes way more injuries.  I know this also, unfortunately, from personal experience.


Ya, that part sucks. The first was from a hard foul on the playground playing against a boy who has never played organized ball so didn't really know how to control his strength--shoved in the back, hit the blacktop with her knee. Second was kind of an ankle thing that had to do with the fact that she has flat feet. Her soccer coach has said she doesn't seem to get injured despite taking hits because she "goes in strong." Not sure if that's true, that the player that goes in less strong is the one that ends up down. To my DD's benefit so far, she's been that kid ever since she was a baby that looks slim but when you try to pick her up she's super solid with heavy bones haha.


----------



## Laced (Oct 14, 2016)

It's totally natural for a coach to have a moneymaking motive when recommending private training. It's our job as parents to decide if it fits our goals, budget, time, how much their body can handle, etc. In terms of getting better, there're always things to work on. Take striking the ball for example, you can work on driving, chipping, curving with inside and outside of the foot, body positioning, planting foot, the right part of the foot, properly weight of the pass or shot, accuracy, weak foot, doing it at full speed, under pressure, with a defender on your back possibly pushing you, doing it exactly the way you want to after dashing for 20 yards, etc. Extra touches under guidance always help, and your biggest concern as a parent should be over use. I train my kid myself for the most part, but sometimes a different voice is more effective.


----------



## jdiaz (Oct 14, 2016)

mommato2girls said:


> Does your club require players to seek outside training/privates? This was the subject of discussion at our team meeting. Coaches stance is that if he has addressed an area of weakness for a player and they are not improving, he highly recommends they seek 'extra' help. He just issued the girls evaluations. Many girls had endurance, accuracy, footskills etc. I'm thinking if the girls need to seek extra help for these issues what on earth are they doing at practice? I'm not against using a trainer and we have had privates before but this was the majority of the team he had evaluated as needing extra help. Is this the norm and I just don't know it?


A good coach adjust his or her training exercises and drill to help those kids. Your paying over $1500 for club dues.


----------



## Unknown (Oct 14, 2016)

Some coaches start practice with drills and then move on to team practice.  At the end they would end with 1v1.  It all depends on the coaches.


----------



## Sped (Oct 15, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> If you are paying $ for your kid to play then you/your kid are serious about playing soccer otherwise your kid would be playing rec. So why would you think that practicing 2x a week, like rec, is enough? Adding privates is/was huge for our kids. Even playing futsal or indoor, pickup games helps. JMO.


Depends on how old the kid is.  Some people play competitively because a 3 month rec season isn't long enough for a kid who likes soccer and that's it.  And most kids play futsal, or indoor, or arena, or street, or at school, or on their own, and also do other sports at some point in the year.  An hour extra a week feels nice and can certainly help with some skills, but really, it's not going to make your kid a player he/she wouldn't eventually become anyway.  And down time is good for growing kids - too many burn out or suffer repetitive use injuries way before their time.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 15, 2016)

Sped said:


> Depends on how old the kid is.  Some people play competitively because a 3 month rec season isn't long enough for a kid who likes soccer and that's it.  And most kids play futsal, or indoor, or arena, or street, or at school, or on their own, and also do other sports at some point in the year.  An hour extra a week feels nice and can certainly help with some skills, but really, it's not going to make your kid a player he/she wouldn't eventually become anyway.  And down time is good for growing kids - too many burn out or suffer repetitive use injuries way before their time.


I can only speak from experience.  Four kids, all played/play club and I can count on one hand how many of their teammates played indoor,futsal or street. Down time is great and so is playing other sports, especially for an 8 year old. As far as rec being 3 months long, my 3 oldest played Fall and Spring rec prior to playing club. Having your kids train with a private trainer is as important as having the right coach for your kid. It can turn a good player and turn them into an even better player. This goes for any sport.


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 17, 2016)

From experience 3 months with a trainer(the whole team was using him on Saturdays) helped my daughter, who had played less than a year, catch up to the rest of her Extra team last year, with most of them playing 3-5 years.  Her problem when she plays the field is that she isn't aggressive enough, which is funny in that when she plays keeper she has no problems with contact, attacking loose balls, etc.  Weird.


----------



## rdzl (Oct 18, 2016)

Well my DD is a U18 player with a ton of talent, speed and whatever else soccer requires lol. What I can say is her coach still does those basic drills, a lot of touches a lot of receiving drills a lot of tight small passing drills. We've had criticism that we always do the same things for 2 hours but I will say our team possess the ball extremly well, Every player has excellent touch and we rarely lose a ball to a bad touch. MASTER THE BASICS!!!!! SPEED AND A KILLER LEG MEAN NOTHING IF U CANT EVEN RECIEVE A BALL.


----------



## God (Oct 18, 2016)

rdzl said:


> Well my DD is a U18 player with a ton of talent, speed and whatever else soccer requires lol. What I can say is her coach still does those basic drills, a lot of touches a lot of receiving drills a lot of tight small passing drills. We've had criticism that we always do the same things for 2 hours but I will say our team possess the ball extremly well, Every player has excellent touch and we rarely lose a ball to a bad touch. MASTER THE BASICS!!!!! SPEED AND A KILLER LEG MEAN NOTHING IF U CANT EVEN RECIEVE A BALL.


Post a vid or you're lying.


----------

